# Single Turbo R32 GTR Question?



## papaown (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, new to the forum, I'm relatively new to GTR's, but decently car savvy, so sorry for my ignorance, but hopefully I can get some information here. 

I am moving from Texas to Pointe Calumet (Montreal, Quebec) and I will be buying an r32 gtr in the future once I'm there. I understand that the GTR is an inline 6, twin turbo, but many go to single turbo. I was looking at some turbo manifolds, and I noticed alot are for single turbo setups. I'm wanting to do some basic mods (new filter(s), turbo manifold(s), downpipe, high flow cat, and catback exhaust, boost controller, and etc).

Would it be best to get some aftermarket twin turbo manifolds and keep the stock turbos, and slightly up the boost? Or, get a single turbo manifold, buy a decent priced turbo?

Around 400hp and full turbo-back exhaust would probably be sufficient for me.

And, are there any topics that deal with some free, or general mods that people do the rb26dett's? I'll be happy with about 400 hp.

Thanks!


~P.S. Would getting an aftermarket fmic kit change the exhaust note? Thanks again.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

first thing you should do is join IVOAC.ca Forums - Powered by vBulletin as well as www.avpiq.ca then join GTRCanada.com

2nd thing you should do after reading what is going on in quebec is not move there if you plan on getting a GTR... the gov't there just banned RHD imports for 180days so you would be SOL on trying to get one... we in canada are fighting this country wide to prevent any other such bans... and we could use your help... if you speak french go to avpiq.ca if not then ivoac.ca will be your choice for the fight... and gtrcanada.com is the best skyline site in northamerica... i hope to see you there

as for mods you cant just swap over to a single without doing alot of other supporting mods... if your goal is 400whp then stay twin turbo and just upgrade to a ballbearing steel bladed turbo, the nismo spec turbos are rated upto 600whp...

you can also find a number of GTR's in canada that are already moded up or stock...

upgrading the FMIC will not change your exhaust note, you also do not need to upgrade it unless you are aiming for over 500whp... alot of people just either refresh there stock one or get an R34 FMIC as they are slightly larger but dont wiegh a billion pounds liek ebay crap...


----------



## vernila (Aug 28, 2009)

R33s are the heaviest, R34s are almost impossible to get with all the hoops you have to jump through to get one and it still is not a 100% legal and could be seized if anyone wanted to make a big deal about it. R32s are the cheapest and they're the closest to reaching the 25 year rule where they'll actually be legal to have in the US.

thanks for posting.


*skyline*


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

if you noticed he said he was moving to canada... where we only have a 15yr rule


----------

